# Insulation Metal Roof Gazebo



## diynonstop (Apr 8, 2013)

Need to add insulation to metal roof gazebo. Adding a bead board ceiling. Need to install insulation and vent. Can I use foam insulation board? Leave a space between the metal and foam board so it will act like a baffle to vent the air. Don't want condensation. Here's a pic of the drawing of underside of 1 roof panel. Also what one looks like built. We will add a bar area and Bahama shutters and multi fold doors.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Will this space be heated or cooled? I assume closed in for some purpose?

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Why not sheet it with plywood add foam then strapping and metal roof. 
I would also leave a high vent for the main space.


----------



## diynonstop (Apr 8, 2013)

It's not going to be heated or cooled. It's going to be partially closed in so the heat will get trapped in the summer. Bahama style shutters and multi fold across the front.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It doesn't sound like it is going to be very tight and the only moisture subject to condensation will be outside humidity and that only happens when it contacts a cooler surface. So how often will that roof be cooler?

The one scenario we run into in cold country is trapped warm air and cold nighttime temperatures. I don't really see either of those happening. Yes it will get hot during the day but some vents plus not being air tight should allow the heat and moisture to exit.

I'm a long ways away so judging the above goes back to you.

Bud


----------



## diynonstop (Apr 8, 2013)

i want to add a ceiling because it will get hot in there when the dark metal roof heats in the sun and it it's closed up. It doesn't have vents so I will modify the roof cap so it vents and somehow do the same to the eves. Going to use gutter guard screen to keep bugs out. Venting because trapped humidity could cause condensation, warpping or crews to pop Right? Am I correct in thinking it needs to vent if I put a ceiling in there? Gazebo is 12x14


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

diynonstop said:


> i want to add a ceiling because it will get hot in there when the dark metal roof heats in the sun and it it's closed up. It doesn't have vents so I will modify the roof cap so it vents and somehow do the same to the eves. Going to use gutter guard screen to keep bugs out. Venting because trapped humidity could cause condensation, warpping or crews to pop Right? Am I correct in thinking it needs to vent if I put a ceiling in there? Gazebo is 12x14


You could do the raised crown on the roof. Strap the rafters only add 1" of foam to the bottom side and then the bead board. A vents strip could be added on the inside bottom next to the beam.


----------



## diynonstop (Apr 8, 2013)

Quote for spray foam was $1200. Small job minimum cost. 
Wondering how hard are the diy kits at Home Depot or Lowes. Cost is about $300


----------



## Dave Cozy (Oct 7, 2020)

I agree to use with spray foam, here are link reference Why Installing Insulation Under Metal Roof Matters?


----------

